

A downtown live/work dream house in Northern California (video) - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/a-downtown-livework-dream-house-with-roofck-for-naps/

======
secretasiandan
I believe the last sentence of the text incorrectly specifies the energy
savings as 17% : "In this video, Cohen talks about cutting his carbon
footprint by 17%..."

At 3:25 he says "... and the overall energy consumption dropped to 17% of the
previous situation"

